# Desk Rental In A Trading Arcade?



## Tlats10 (15 November 2012)

Hi 

Does anyone know of trading arcades that offer a simple desk rental option where you rent/lease a desk simply for the use of their infrastructure and to be in a social trading environment. 
In particular I am looking for this on the Gold Coast of Queensland Australia as it is somewhat of a small equity/forex trading hub. 
I have been learning to trade Forex by myself for 13months and feel that the trading environment that an arcade offers is a possible next step to improve my trading ability and knowledge. I am not sure if there are 
any informal trading groups that have acquired office space and do a similar thing as that would be something great to become a part of also.

Any information on this topic would be greatly appreciated.

thanks for reading


----------



## dead trader (16 November 2012)

I live in Sydney and would also be interested in a trader's arcade/cafe... (there's a business idea!)


----------



## TulipFX (16 November 2012)

Why don't you guys swap Skype contacts? If there are no actual trading desk communities, create a virtual one. That's how I started with my business partner, and we are on opposite sides of the world. Now our team has expanded to 5, and we operate a successful business having never met. The wonders of the modern economy!


----------



## gordon2007 (16 November 2012)

That is amazing. Would you care to expand more on this? IE what type of business, how you came up with the idea of using skype to find partners and other things? 





TulipFX said:


> Why don't you guys swap Skype contacts? If there are no actual trading desk communities, create a virtual one. That's how I started with my business partner, and we are on opposite sides of the world. Now our team has expanded to 5, and we operate a successful business having never met. The wonders of the modern economy!


----------



## TulipFX (20 November 2012)

gordon2007 said:


> That is amazing. Would you care to expand more on this? IE what type of business, how you came up with the idea of using skype to find partners and other things?




Hi gordon,

We operate a forex automated trading system business. Started off selling a retail product to traders and over time we are looking to move into managed funds. 

It came about in an innocent way. On an automated trading forum my business partner who's Dutch asked a question. I attempted to answer - a few back and forth messages went by and I couldn't explain the answer correctly. We swapped Skype contacts and became friends. We started working on things together. That led to the development of successful strategies. 

We needed some higher level coding help to implement elements into the code and later to protect it from decompiling. So we added some members to our team and successfully launched a product which is quite well known in retail automated trading circles. After two years we are about to bring it off the market and look towards managed funds with its 2+ years solid history. Replacing it we have a trend pull back system which we think is quite robust and will go with it until it proves itself enough for the 'big boys' to be interested.

Its funny. This new economy. When you tell people you operate a substantial enterprise without having ever met your business partner or employees it gets strange looks. I spend more time with him however than anyone else. We'd both work 12-16 hour days and have a 24 hour work cycle happening.

So swap Skypes. Have a chat. Talk through your charts. Bounce ideas off each other. You have nothing to lose and never know where it might just lead


----------



## gordon2007 (20 November 2012)

Fantastic. Thanks for that reply.


----------



## CanOz (20 November 2012)

TulipFX said:


> Hi gordon,
> 
> We operate a forex automated trading system business. Started off selling a retail product to traders and over time we are looking to move into managed funds.
> 
> ...




That's a great story Tulip...


----------

